# Hickory Nuts



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I went out yesterday for my yearly haul of hickory nuts.Usually I wait for the air to cool and the leaves to change but before they start falling,about now.Well.this year it's still hot,the leaves are still green(it's usually peak color time)and the mosquitoes were relentless.I was out there for almost 2 hours and got a handful of nuts.I usually get a bag full in about an hour.The ground was covered with the thick outer shells,there were nuts all over with bites out of them or worm holes.This year sucked for procuring my own food.The only bite I could get fishing was from turtles,they were terrible this year no matter where we went.The geese ate my garden.I've been out a couple of times hunting squirrel but haven't seen any much less got any.After seeing the nuts gone or eaten,I know they are there but are very elusive.If I had to depend on myself to eat this winter,I'd starve.Oh well,there's always next year(maybe).......


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They adjusted the hunt times where I live because the rut wasn't happening until mid February. We still see spotted babies in Sept. We'll just have to learn to adjust when we did stuff until the seasons return to something approximating normal.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Awww nuts!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

dawg53 said:


> Awww nuts!


Goof.


----------

